# Hide for BIG Snake



## Nymphaea (Jan 11, 2011)

Having outgrown any commercial hide we could find, or make out of everyday objects (most of which were too small for her anyway, and sat on her like a hat), we decided the only option was to transform the lid from the cat's litter tray into one. The cat didn't like the litter tray being enclosed anyway, especially when the doorflap was fitted, so it didn't matter if it didn't work...










After lots of polystyrene and half a ton of 'No More Nails' type adhesive, plus several layers of grout, paint and varnish, it turned into this...


































Not sure what we're going to do when she's outgrown this tho!


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

Looks great! Good idea using the top half off a litter tray, an idea I might need to use in the future


----------



## mooshu (Mar 24, 2010)

looks awesome! I want one but with a different name on it!


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Looks great.. I'd recommend if she outgrows that moving onto dog beds, that's what I use for my big snakes, not as awesomely pimped as yours though :lol2:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

That is fantastic nothing like imprivisation:lol2: 
will have to bear that one in mind:no1:


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

thats awesome:2thumb:


----------



## Nymphaea (Jan 11, 2011)

Thanks guys!

I've only ever seen upturned litter trays with a gap cut out as a 'doorway' or upside-down dog baskets being used as hides for the larger snakes, or they are given a shelf to lie under. There's obviously a huge gap in the market for such things. But I'm guessing they'd have to be custom-made to the keeper's (and the snake's!) specific requirements.
Hmmm, now that's got me thinking lol...


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

Nymphaea said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> I've only ever seen upturned litter trays with a gap cut out as a 'doorway' or upside-down dog baskets being used as hides for the larger snakes, or they are given a shelf to lie under. There's obviously a huge gap in the market for such things. But I'm guessing they'd have to be custom-made to the keeper's (and the snake's!) specific requirements.
> Hmmm, now that's got me thinking lol...


 
I bet people would pay for it, I know I would.:no1:
not everyone has time in there daily activities to do some excellent imprivisations as that.


----------



## Nymphaea (Jan 11, 2011)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> I bet people would pay for it, I know I would.:no1:
> not everyone has time in there daily activities to do some excellent imprivisations as that.


I love doing this sort of project, so its a shame you live so far away lol!

As soon as my foot's better (had an op on it so can't even stand on it at the mo) I'm going to do another background for a snake viv. Can't wait lol!


----------



## chewy86 (Mar 12, 2009)

that gap im hoping to fill very shortly.


----------



## 17624 (May 1, 2008)

Amazing

Jpster


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

Nymphaea said:


> I love doing this sort of project, so its a shame you live so far away lol!
> 
> As soon as my foot's better (had an op on it so can't even stand on it at the mo) I'm going to do another background for a snake viv. Can't wait lol!


 
that should be a pic worth looking at :no1:


----------



## Swain86 (Jan 23, 2011)

thats great


----------



## M reptile (Jan 29, 2011)

love it you did a good job!!!


----------

